# Videos and experiments with airguns.!!



## Sp guns

Hi..!! I am Spyros from Greece..i have a fx indy bullpup 25 cal and I love to make videos and experiments with that..!!


----------



## Sp guns

Will a 25 cal airgun pellet go through a tire..??


----------



## Sp guns

Shooting with my airgun to a knife and split the pellet in half..!!


----------



## Sp guns

I am firing with my airgun to a live 12g shell..!!


----------



## Sp guns

Will a 25 cal airgun pellet go through a windshield..??


----------



## Sp guns

This is how you can save your girlfriends life with an airgun..!!


----------



## Plainsman

No videos coming through. I am considering something that will kill coyotes to 100 yards.


----------



## Sp guns

Plainsman said:


> No videos coming through. I am considering something that will kill coyotes to 100 yards.


Hi my friend..!! What do you mean no videos coming.? I put some videos...I didn't put them right.? You can't see them.?


----------



## Sp guns

Homemade explosive targets..!!


----------



## Plainsman

No I don't see them.


----------



## Sp guns

Plainsman said:


> No I don't see them.


Don't know why my friend..!! It seems to me that it is everything ok...i can see them...


----------



## Plainsman

Hmmm crazy. Maybe I better check my firewall or something on my computer. I don't see a thing.

Can you see my photo?


----------



## Sp guns

Plainsman said:


> Hmmm crazy. Maybe I better check my firewall or something on my computer. I don't see a thing.
> 
> Can you see my photo?


Yes i can see it...


----------



## Sp guns

Can water balloons stop bullets..??


----------



## Sp guns

Shooting butane canisters..!!


----------



## Sp guns

How many eggs can stop a 25 cal airgun pellet..??


----------



## Sp guns

Shoot out candles with an airgun..!!


----------



## Sp guns

Blowgun fun..!!


----------



## Sp guns

Can you unlock a car with a shotgun..??


----------



## Sp guns

Will a 25 cal airgun pellet go through a car window..??


----------



## Sp guns

Backstage mistakes..!!


----------



## Sp guns

Can flint pellets start a fire..??


----------



## Sp guns

Oil filter silencer..!! It works..??


----------



## Sp guns

Can a pan save your life..??


----------



## Sp guns

Will a 25 cal airgun pellet go through a car door..??


----------



## Sp guns

Can a 12g slug bust open a lock..??


----------



## Sp guns

water balloon silencer..!! It works..??


----------



## Sp guns

Can a lighter save your life..??


----------



## Sp guns

Airgun bullets..!! Worth it...??


----------



## Sp guns




----------



## Sp guns




----------



## Sp guns




----------



## Sp guns

Easy homemade landmine..!!


----------



## Sp guns

Yukon photon xt night vision scope..!!


----------



## Sp guns

how much increased pulses effect accurasy..??


----------

